# Shawn Ray Vs. Frank Zane



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

I always wondered why Shawn never won the Olympia.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2005)

Shawn looks bigger to me.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

frank zane is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2005)

Honestly, i've never been all that fussed with Zane. He's only memorable because he was given the O despite his small frame and size, when the judges seemed to focus more on cuts than size.

And his vacuum pose of course.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Shawn looks bigger to me.


Ddo you think size has anything to do with the purpose of putting frank zane against shawn ray... maybe the word aesthetics rings a bell?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 16, 2005)

I voted zane because in that pic he has better condition then ray IMO and i think in todays bodybuilding world he would of wiped the floor with ray if he still kept his aesthetic attitude to building a body with the drugs now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

I vote shawn.  although zane was always in great shape i never got into his look either.  he looked like such a pussy to me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Ddo you think size has anything to do with the purpose of putting frank zane against shawn ray... maybe the word aesthetics rings a bell?


 They are both very symmetrical, and look good. So I voted for the bigger guy.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 16, 2005)

Zane


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2011)

Zane wins


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 15, 2011)

That vacuum pose is pure business.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shawn Ray


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 15, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Shawn Ray




that looks like a pumped out Urkle on roids & coke.

I'd vote the Zane.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 15, 2011)

Shawn Ray for upper body.
I prefere the square shape chest to the rounded one.

But Zane's legs are better
Ray's calfs are freaky.


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Zane wins



Agreed!!  This picture is great!!!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I always wondered why Shawn never won the Olympia.



Coz he competed in the Dorian Yates' era. Sucks for him. LOL


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Coz he competed in the Dorian Yates' era. Sucks for him. LOL



And, Haney, too!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 15, 2011)

Shawn looks like a big thick penis in the first pic, dont you think jlacap?


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Zane wins



Zane wins hands down.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 15, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Zane wins



Zane's vacuum pose is pretty the much the best shot in all of bodybuilding IMHO.


----------

